# first French foray



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to book our first trip to France in September. We just have one dog with us. We are looking to do much the same as we do in UK - couple of nights to explore an area (on foot) then move on.Using th etunnel, so starting at Calais. Suggestions please from dog owners as to a) dog friendly sites and b) good walking areas. Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

my experience from visiting France is that dogs are welcome almost anywhere.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mine too

just plan (roughly) where you want to go and go

have a lovely time

Aldra


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I would agree with cabby you won't have a problem with your dog. If you have'nt got one I would advise getting the discount book ACSI it will save you a lot of money and the sites in it a generally very good.

Wobby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

wobby said:


> I would agree with cabby you won't have a problem with your dog. If you have'nt got one I would advise getting the discount book ACSI it will save you a lot of money and the sites in it a generally very good.
> 
> Wobby


Agreed, the ACSI scheme is excellent. And from memory, I believe the inclusive discount prices include 1 dog.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*france*

We go on the 1st Septmenber,always stay in Calais 1st and last night on the Marina.Have a great meal in Le Detroit (Opp Marina)Usually go for 18euro menu!Then set of wherever we fancy!Last year the Alsace region!this year we have friends in a camper who have never done France!so heading down the Normandy coast.Ist stop St valerie sur somme(on the aire)!They like steam trains so we can go round the bay on the "Chemin de Feu"Then will carry on down the coast stopping where ever we fancy but will end up at Honfleur(on the aire)One of our favorite spots.They will then travel back as they have only 8 days.We will the carry on for another 8days !who knows where!Enjoy


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*dog walking in France*

we have been in france since the 29th May and we have visited 8 acsi sites so far and had no bother with finding walks for our dog.  although he is a Lhaso Apso so does not like walking far. :lol:
we are at site 1067 outside of Honfleur and have just booked a vet for Saturday to get his worm tablet and passport stamped.  Reception booked the appointment and i'm told the fee is 27 euros which seems very cheap? if so i will get the contact setails etc. and pass them on to add to the list.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

wobby said:


> I would agree with cabby you won't have a problem with your dog. If you have'nt got one I would advise getting the discount book ACSI it will save you a lot of money and the sites in it a generally very good.
> 
> Wobby


The ACSI from CCC offers three prices - does that reflect the number of dicount vouchers?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it depends on the level of the site cheapest through to most expensive but be sure to check the discount period

but you will have no problems on the aires with your dog, many are free some you pay 5 - 10 E is average, some include electric

We use mostly aires but campsites if it very hot and we want a guaranteed elec supply for the air con

Don't worry just feel your way, a mixture of sites and aires and maybe a bit of wild camping

Aldra


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Dogs are welcome everywhere in France even the restaurants we always head down towards the war beaches but we are going to la palmyre on the Atlantic coast for 3 weeks in July/august we can't wait and we only stop on aires


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

stephenpug said:


> Dogs are welcome everywhere in France even the restaurants we always head down towards the war beaches but we are going to la palmyre on the Atlantic coast for 3 weeks in July/august we can't wait and we only stop on aires


Are there plenty of places to stop in the countryside for walking dogs?


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi,
can i suggest you look through zuluritas blog. i have found it very useful as they have 2 dogs and obviously make it a priority to find places to walk them.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

redkite93 said:


> hi,
> can i suggest you look through zuluritas blog. i have found it very useful as they have 2 dogs and obviously make it a priority to find places to walk them.


I can't find it?


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi again,
go to top of the page....discussion tab, motorhome blogs, click on view all blogs, it's a really long alphabetical list, and she is last as zulurita.
hope that helps.


----------

